# Label File for Vag-Com Long Code Helper



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Im using my Vag-Com and when I enter the Cent. Elect. Module once I go to Coding...then Long Conding Helper I got an error that it cant find my Label File for my module...
The number is: 3C8 937 049 E
Does anyone knows where can I get this label file??...

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

What version of VCDS are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Label File for Vag-Com Long Code Helper (fco_cantu)*

All of the current label files that we have, are included in the latest version of VCDS (Release 805.4) which can be downloaded here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html
If you encounter missing label files, please follow these instructions to help us to create one:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Control_Module_Maps


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:18 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Label File for Vag-Com Long Code Helper ([email protected])*

How long it can take to create one??.. You will send the label to me? or be included in the next release??...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

You never answered my question. What version of VCDS are you using? have you tried our latest beta? Can you post an autoscan so we can see how the car is configured.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BM HW: 07K 906 032 BM
Component: 2,5l R5/4V 0711
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.LBL
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 JE HW: 09G 927 750 JE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1377
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AF HW: 1K0 907 379 AF
Component: MABS MK70M 0104
Coding: 0016641
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HM HW: 1K0 820 047 HM
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602
Coding: 03050E2340041500070A00000F000000002A55035C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 010908 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066
4 Faults Found:
01501 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Left (M6) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 9480 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF
01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 9480 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 9480 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 32
Mileage: 7129 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.60 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW52.LBL
Part No SW: 6Q0 909 605 AH HW: 6Q0 909 605 AH
Component: 13 AIRBAG VW52 025 2400
Coding: 0012595
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BR HW: 1K0 953 549 BR
Component: J0527 051 0101
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 920 864 J HW: 1K0 920 864 J
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1212
Coding: 0023303
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0062
Coding: ED817F061002021002
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 920 864 J HW: 1K0 920 864 J
Component: IMMO 3HL 1212
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1519
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2301
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CA HW: 1K0 959 433 CA
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204
Coding: 13900F880106087F2904048FB0880F0688FCA0
Shop #: WSC 27160
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1519
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.LBL
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 M HW: 1K0 035 180 M
Component: Radio DE2 016 0020
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AG HW: 1K0 959 795 R
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066
No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AG HW: 1K0 959 794 R
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (fco_cantu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fco_cantu* »_01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BM HW: 07K 906 032 BM
Component: 2,5l R5/4V 0711
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.LBL
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 JE HW: 09G 927 750 JE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1377
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AF HW: 1K0 907 379 AF
Component: MABS MK70M 0104
Coding: 0016641
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HM HW: 1K0 820 047 HM
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602
Coding: 03050E2340041500070A00000F000000002A55035C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 010908 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066
4 Faults Found:
01501 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Left (M6) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 9480 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF
01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
 Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 9480 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 9480 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 32
Mileage: 7129 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.60 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW52.LBL
Part No SW: 6Q0 909 605 AH HW: 6Q0 909 605 AH
Component: 13 AIRBAG VW52 025 2400
Coding: 0012595
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BR HW: 1K0 953 549 BR
Component: J0527 051 0101
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 920 864 J HW: 1K0 920 864 J
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1212
Coding: 0023303
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0062
Coding: ED817F061002021002
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 920 864 J HW: 1K0 920 864 J
Component: IMMO 3HL 1212
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1519
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2301
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CA HW: 1K0 959 433 CA
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204
Coding: 13900F880106087F2904048FB0880F0688FCA0
Shop #: WSC 27160
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1519
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.LBL
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 M HW: 1K0 035 180 M
Component: Radio DE2 016 0020
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AG HW: 1K0 959 795 R
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066
No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AG HW: 1K0 959 794 R
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You have a Left Wing Communist VW?

Trash that sucker, pucker up and get a real car!


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha I didnt got what you mean...
...it has to be with my car having unique part numbers??
=S


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (fco_cantu)*

Weak stab at making a joke, based on the "lamp" faults.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

ohhhh!... well I think that was due the Led Tailights installation... I cleared the fault codes now...


----------

